# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Niet meer ongesteld door de pil?!

## merel1989

Hallo,

Ik was afgelopen zomer aan de zware anti conceptie pil begonnen.
Ik werd er heel erg emotioneel, depressief van dus ben na 3 a 4 maanden alweer gestopt, ik ben kort daarna 1 dag een klein beetje ongesteld geweest.
Dat was in november 2007.
Het is nu onderhand juli 2008 en ben nog steeds niet ongesteld geweest.
Heb na het stoppen met de pil ook veel last van puistjes die ik daarvoor bijna niet had!
Ik begin nu onderhand wel heel onzeker en bang te worden wat er mis is en of die puistjes zullen verdwijnen als ik weer ongesteld zou worden. Ik heb gelukkig over 3 weken een afspraak bij de gynaecoloog.

Hebben andere dit probleem ook (gehad)?? Hoop wat reactie te horen.

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Jammer dat je nog geen reacties gehad hebt op je post. 
Maar je kunt misschien wel je eigen ervaringen delen, hoe is het bijvoorbeeld afgelopen bij de gynaecoloog? En ben je gewoon verder gegaan met het slikken van deze pil? Of ben je aan een lichtere anticonceptiepil begonnen?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

